# eBird for travelers



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

eBIRD HELPS VACATIONERS TRACK BIRDS

http://www.glrc.org/transcript.php3?story_id=3058

Chuck Quirmbach June 12, 2006

Bird watching continues to be a popular hobby. Now a recently upgraded website can help people track where the birds are. The GLRC's Chuck Quirmbach reports. 

Cornell University and the National Audubon Society have set a website called eBird.org. The site has compiled years of observations from amateur birdwatchers across North America. Chris Wood is Cornell's eBird project manager. He says the site could help people who want to see birds while traveling. 

If you're planning to take to a trip really anywhere in the U.S. or Mexico, you can use eBird. There's a tab that says view and explore data and you can get a bar chart to show the distribution of birds that have been seen there. 

Wood says having all the data in one place can also help scientists as they try to learn more about bird migration patterns. He says nowadays that could be useful in the effort to block the spread of avian flu. 

For the GLRC, I'm Chuck Quirmbach


----------

